# Traffic Monitor



## DeMuX (24. November 2002)

Hi,

ich suche ein Programm, was mir meinen Down und Upload mit protokolliert. gibt es da was?


----------



## edi (24. November 2002)

gibts ohne ende 

dumeter  oder NetworkMonitor, netspeed

einfach mal google´n 



cheers
edi


----------



## DeMuX (25. November 2002)

danke, ich hatte bisher nur nichts konkretes gefunden gehabt


----------



## edi (25. November 2002)

np


----------



## NIC140903 (11. Dezember 2002)

da kann ich dir das dumeter empfehlen, das protokolliert auch noch den gesamt-traffic usw
http://www.dumeter.com


----------

